# Overwhelmed Rhinestone Newbie



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all, I'm totally green to the rhinestone t-shirt world and need some help getting started.  <---- THIS is exactly how I'm feeling right now- SOOOO overwhelmed!

Let me first say that I am thrilled that I found this site! And I'm even more thrilled that there is so much expertise in these forums.

Ok, so what do I have? ... a Circut Expressions cutter (don't laugh ), a list of rhinestone designs I'd like to create, some $$ coming form Uncle Sam (lol) and motivation. Trust me when I say I know much, much, more is required. BUT the the question I need your help answering is ...where do I begin? 

I will be operating from my home; my goal is to start small with online sales (i.e Etsy) and gauge the interest. I have allotted $1,000 -1,500 for my budget and from what I've been reading on the forums, it looks like I'm going to need:

*Cutter/plotter 
*Software (are there any programs compatible w/ a Mac?)
*Heat press
*Rhinestones & Materials
*T-shirts
*Packaging

Did I miss anything? Does my budget sound reasonable for starting up? Can anyone offer advice/direction on manufactures for the list of items above -while keeping my budget in mind?

All comments, suggestions, and sage advice is GREATLY appreciated.

~Kandi


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Did I miss anything?


It sounds like you have the list right. 

There's a few threads in this Rhinestone forum that might help you:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t153959.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t156643.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Plus the threads listed by Rodney...just search rhinestones on the forum...there tons of threads on Ths from machines, cutters, stones transfer taro etc.....don't be afraid to ask questions. The only dumb question is the one not asked. There are several of us that have been in stoning for a few years. So ask away.

One word of caution. Regardless of the software or hardware...we all have our favorite..... Just do not try to do complex, complicated images. Start with basics until you are at least part way through the Learning curve.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Rodney and Charles,

Thanks for the links and advise. I'm still learning how to navigate the Forums. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks a bunch!
~Kandi


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

One piece of advice I might offer is to get a PC. I have a customer with a Mac who will not like me saying that but I have other customers who have trouble making any rhinestone design software work with a Mac using Parallels or other programs to run Windows on a Mac. It might be a good idea to get an inexpensive PC just to use for your designing and such.

It sounds like you're going into this with your eyes open and realistic expectations. 

Best to you in your new venture!


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> One piece of advice I might offer is to get a PC. I have a customer with a Mac who will not like me saying that but I have other customers who have trouble making any rhinestone design software work with a Mac using Parallels or other programs to run Windows on a Mac. It might be a good idea to get an inexpensive PC just to use for your designing and such.
> 
> It sounds like you're going into this with your eyes open and realistic expectations.
> 
> Best to you in your new venture!


 I agree get a pc.... I love macs but the softwares out there mostly favor pc environment. i would sugest starting in local market to get feet wet make stuff for friends and family to get practice , there is alot to learn but between this forum and another that i wont mention , have alot of advice and knowlege to learn from.
good luck to you


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome you should have a wonderful time with the forum very helpful people


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> One piece of advice I might offer is to get a PC. I have a customer with a Mac who will not like me saying that but I have other customers who have trouble making any rhinestone design software work with a Mac using Parallels or other programs to run Windows on a Mac.


Hmmmm. Are you talking about me?  I guess I've been really lucky because I haven't had one problem getting Oobling or any other design software to operate on my Mac.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> ....I have other customers who have trouble making any rhinestone design software work with a Mac using Parallels or other programs to run Windows on a Mac.





Krystle1981 said:


> I guess I've been really lucky because I haven't had one problem getting Oobling or any other design software to operate on my Mac.



Hmmm...I have a Mac that runs Parallels, and I'm thinking about purchasing WinPCsign (it comes with a starter kit I have my eye on.) Is the software too technical for a beginner? Can I just run it on the PC side or do both platforms have to run simultaneously?

~Kandi


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Kandi,,, Seems that you have done your homework and know exactly what you are up against. You are so well organized at this point that it may be prudent on your part to set aside some funds if you have to go to a pc and if not you will have extra operating money. Good Luck and I hope to see you around !!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kandi said:


> Hmmm...I have a Mac that runs Parallels, and I'm thinking about purchasing WinPCsign (it comes with a starter kit I have my eye on.) Is the software too technical for a beginner? Can I just run it on the PC side or do both platforms have to run simultaneously?
> 
> ~Kandi


Winpc was my first design software. I installed on the PC side through Parallel.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL... Yes, Krystle was the customer I was talking about. She sure does love her Mac! 

I know she has had great success with her Parallels to the point that I have actually asked for her assistance with other customers attempting to run the same setup. I know she has done just fine with wpc as well as with OOBling. That said, I do have other customers who haven't been as successful. When I was starting out, I was using my laptop pc for all of my personal stuff as well as my work and design stuff. It was suggested to me that I purchase an additional desktop PC just for my work stuff so that it would run more smoothly. I didn't listen and my laptop started showing signs that the hard drive was about to crash. I quickly went out and bought an inexpensive desktop PC and just installed my work programs and design software on it. My laptop did indeed crash and I was able to have it reformatted and the OS reinstalled on it but it lost everything. I was so grateful that I had backed up to the new PC. And that was NOT a cheap laptop. I spent a lot of money on that thing and it was barely a year old.

Anyway, I'll get off of my soapbox.

Whatever setup you decide to go with, you can see already that you will have plenty of support here on this forum. There are a lot of people happy to help and/or point you to someone/a thread which can help you.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL! Stephanie, I wasn't calling out Krystle as the "Mac User", I had no clue who you were referring to. But I'm glad you two can laugh about it.

UPDATE: I wanted to share with all of you that I received my EIN yesterday [insert happy dance]. Yay!!....BUT I think I made my first mistake already. I listed my home address - that's where I'll be working from- for the business. Unfortunately, I stumbled upon a forum that discussed this very issue after the fact. 

So I'm looking into getting a mailbox at my local UPS store and changing the info. I have a funny feeling it's going to be a looooong learning curve. *sigh*

Thanks a bunch for the advice and support!
~Kandi


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Kandi said:


> UPDATE: I wanted to share with all of you that I received my EIN yesterday [insert happy dance]. Yay!!....BUT I think I made my first mistake already. I listed my home address - that's where I'll be working from- for the business. Unfortunately, I stumbled upon a forum that discussed this very issue after the fact.
> 
> So I'm looking into getting a mailbox at my local UPS store and changing the info. I have a funny feeling it's going to be a looooong learning curve. *sigh*


What mistake? Doesn't matter where you EIN is registered. Only your resale permit has to reflect where you actually do business (your home) but can have a different mailing address.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

What is the problem with listing your home address? I've been in business for 6 years and haven't encountered a problem.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Knehmer said:


> What is the problem with listing your home address? I've been in business for 6 years and haven't encountered a problem.


Perhaps I'm being a bit on an alarmist, but I read a few posts that stated some "angry customers" showed up at a vendor's home demanding their products. Am I over reacting?

~Kandi


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

debz1959 said:


> What mistake? Doesn't matter where you EIN is registered. Only your resale permit has to reflect where you actually do business (your home) but can have a different mailing address.


Hi debz...do I need a resale permit if I intend to sell online?

~Kandi


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Kandi said:


> Perhaps I'm being a bit on an alarmist, but I read a few posts that stated some "angry customers" showed up at a vendor's home demanding their products. Am I over reacting?
> 
> ~Kandi


 If you think you're going to do something to make a customer that angry, you shouldn't be in business


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Kandi said:


> Hi debz...do I need a resale permit if I intend to sell online?
> 
> ~Kandi


You will need a resale permit to BUY anything that you need to make what you want to sell online. And, yes, you need one to sell, also. If you don't have one, eventually your state's sales tax board will find out. Not pretty...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you want to sell online, you will need a local business license. In my town, I listed it as a home based internet business and I get a break on the license fees. If you're selling to schools locally, your town will check into whether you have a business license. That's different from a seller's permit.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Also if you plan on excepting Pay Pal for online payments they now report money received into your account if it exceeds $20K and 200 or more transactions. If your business does well...Uncle Sam will be notified.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Kandi said:


> Perhaps I'm being a bit on an alarmist, but I read a few posts that stated some "angry customers" showed up at a vendor's home demanding their products. Am I over reacting?
> 
> ~Kandi


I work from home and that address is listed for all my legal papers. But, I have a PO Box that I list on my business card and where I have my business mail delivered. When I first started I had my home address on my business card but changed that because of supplier reps who didn't realize I worked from home and they would drop by. If someone, supplier or customer, wants to come by they have to call for the street address. 
At one time I used a UPS store address and it was great for them receiving packages, etc. Unfortunately the UPS store owner decided he didn't want to do that anymore and closed the location with only 30 days notice. The USPS will not forward mail that is delivered to a UPS store (or any other mail/package service store). There was much scrambling around to get everyone notified of an address change and I still had some checks that were returned to sender. I'm not saying don't use a UPS store, but I would make sure to select one that is in a busy location and that is going to be around for a while.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I work from home as well and customers pop-in just as they would if I had a store--why wouldn't I want them to do that--it's business. People are respectful enough to call if they want to come after what would be normal business hours. I, personally, won't do business with people who have a PO box only as that is how fly-by-nights operate (NOT saying you are one). Also, won't order from a web site that refuses to list their physical location as well.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I also work from my home and personally do not want customers popping over as if I am a store front business. I sell all of my items from my website and do not offer a "Pick Up" option so therefore I do not list my address or home phone number on my website or my business cards. Only my email and website address. 

On my website I do however list my City and State so a customer can see the location the item is coming from.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

That's where the difference might lie...I don't sell via web site, I like to talk to my customers face to face and show them what I can do  My customers enjoy not having to pay shipping as they usually come and get their order (unless they are a restaurant, and then I like to deliver, if you get my drift)


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess it all depends on how you choose to do business. I have a facebook page (no website) and 90% of everything I do is picked up. I've managed to build my business locally and they keep me pretty busy.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks a bunch EVERYONE!
~Kandi


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Kandi said:


> Perhaps I'm being a bit on an alarmist, but I read a few posts that stated some "angry customers" showed up at a vendor's home demanding their products. Am I over reacting?
> 
> ~Kandi



You are not being an alarmist... Do what you feel comfortable in doing.. I use a PO Box.. I won't put my home address on a website... lots of crazies out there. It doesn't have to be an angry customer that ends up at your home. A lot of people I do business in my area know my home address.. It's on my business card that I give to them.. If I leave business cards at places for people to just pick up.. they get the ones with my PO Box and town I live in... then again, I may be overly cautious because of all the years I worked in the criminal justice field.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> .... A lot of people I do business in my area know my home address.. It's on my business card that I give to them.. If I leave business cards at places for people to just pick up.. they get the ones with my PO Box and town I live in... .


Great idea! 

Thanks a bunch!
~Kandi


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

in my city...you cannot get a business license for a home base business unless you sign an statement that no customers will come to the residence and no freight deliveries will be made to the home address...So when I started from home some years ago I had deliveries made to a commercial PO system location...I did get some UPS and FedEx deliveries on occasion... But I am sure each city has their own rules


----------

